# Horse Hit & Run... Intentionally



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I am sitting here literally with my jaw in my lap. The only thing I can come up with to say isn't forum appropriate.


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

How someone can go from 'irritated driver' to running their grand am into a horse to kill it just stuns me.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

what a sick puppy. I don't know what he will be charged with but I am assuming attempted murder should be one of them. Animal cruelty, Hit and Run, failure to render aid. I am sickened that this poor horse was killed in such a deliberate manner and I am glad that the two Amish men were not hurt as they could have been killed also.


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow, what if there had been a child in the carriage? People really need to learn to control their tempers. That is assault with a deadly weapon at least! And, goodness, he could have easily....oi, really, is reacting to an insult worth life in prison for murder? :shock:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I hope he is booked on attempted murder, cruelty to animals and malicious destruction of property.


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

The Amish... seriously. It boggles my mind that the driver ran down an Amish buggy. 
Specifically targeting the horse with no regard to the lives of the horse or people. Near/in a Walmart parking lot with video and actual witnesses. And thought he could drive off and get away with it. I can only hope the police push the charges since the Amish in this area are known for not involving themselves in "English" law, even when deaths have occurred from hit and runs in the past.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I just hope that the horse really did die instantly.

What could possibly have possessed the driver to run the horse down? I'm sure he didn't drive away in an unscathed car, and that alone would usually be enough to deter people from intentional violence like this.

This is truly sick, and it makes me glad that I live in a country community where horses are at least partially respected on roads. Not even the stupidest driver in the district would do something like this.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Absoletuly appalling.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

grrr, if I was on duty at the hospital he went to to get treated for his "injuries"...


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

THIS is why I keep saying DON'T RIDE ON OR NEAR ROADS every time we have a thread on the subject. SO SORRY for the people who's horse is dead. I have an Amish farrier and have been doing business with the Amish community one hour south of us for over 25 years. It's despicable. Shame on the the State's Attorneys if they don't pull the driver's license permanently and don't prosecute to the length of the law.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Does anyone have any new information such as charges being filed?

My saddle was made by an Amish saddle maker. Some of them are truly amazing craftsmen and women.


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

The latest reports are that the suspect was released from the hospital before he could be taken into custody. Which is ridiculous that the police let this guy go. From all accounts there isn't a question that he was drunk or hit the Amish buggy/horse. But they just let the guy walk out?!? 

Current charges being filed on Francisco J. Gonzalez are failure to stop after a vehicle accident, operating while intoxicated, and operating a vehicle while per se intoxicated. Seriously, that's it! What a joke.

The police have dismissed the 5 Amish boys & witness statements that it was intentional. Even though video from Walmart shows the guy making a u-turn and heading back in the direction of the Amish. The driver was drunk (.17 blood/alcohol). There was a mug shot posted of the suspect, but it was from a prior arrest.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Are you serious, they're dismissing the statements of it being intentional? That's ridiculous! A horse isn't hard to avoid, even if you're rotten drunk.

I wish they could have pinned the driver for attempted murder or something... Or, as horrible as this is, that one of the Amish guys were more seriously injured so that they would get hit with more charges. Is there such a thing as attempted manslaughter?

I seriously wish that murder charges could be applied to people who kill animals.

I don't know much about law, but I doubt the guy will end up with much more than a suspended license, fine, and slap on the wrists.


----------

